# Fresh Australian Masters Grad Info. Sec. Looking to move to New York



## OzzieGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I am currently located in Australia and just about to graduate with a Masters in Information Security.

I am a 28 year old, female, Australian National with EU citizenship (as I am half Polish). I have vast work experience working for Multi-National companies and have worked in London (3 years), Canada, Australia and Studied in China.

I have worked with New Yorkers in the past, so I understand that it is an extremely competitive place to work. However I LOVE New York City!! Can someone please give me any advice as to how to go about trying to get a temporary work visa and make recommendations as to how difficult it might be for me to find work?

Thanks in Advance All! :clap2:


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

OzzieGirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently located in Australia and just about to graduate with a Masters in Information Security.
> 
> ...


With your qualifications and experience you appear to qualify for an H1b, EB2 and EB3 visa. You need to locate an employer who would be willing to offer you a job and do the necessary filing on your behalf. Good luck!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

USC said:


> With your qualifications and experience you appear to qualify for an H1b, EB2 and EB3 visa. You need to locate an employer who would be willing to offer you a job and do the necessary filing on your behalf. Good luck!!


And an E3.


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> And an E3.


Yes.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

USC said:


> Yes.


Less faff than an H1b. A few caveats when converting to GC....but nothing that isn't easily overcome.


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Less faff than an H1b. A few caveats when converting to GC....but nothing that isn't easily overcome.


Too bad that she isn't presently working for a MNC in Australia with a Blanket L1 approval, then they could just have transferred her to their NYC office.


----------

